#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > آموزشی: اموزش هک و ضد هک مودم های وای فای

## mahmod31

با سلام و درود 
 امروز میخوام خیلی خلاصه نحوه هک و ضد هک مودم های وایرلس رو براتون توضیح بدم 
چند وقتی هست که شرکتهای بزرگ به فکر امنیت بیشتری بودن و اومدن از wps استفاده کردند
که متاسفانه بزرگترین اسیب پذیری رو داره و با نرم افزار های ساده قابل حدس زدنه 
اول میریم سراغ هک کردن 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*172*,*17mousavi*,*3159*,*3eyyed*,*500toman*,*8803044*,*A R A S H*,*aarash110*,*AB88*,*abady*,*abitan*,*ADALAT*,*adelecu*,*ahmad_sh*,*ahmed ali*,*ahwaz-91*,*akbar_rassam*,*ali pashaei*,*ali8889*,*alid69*,*alinili60*,*ali_3381*,*ali_chini*,*ali_esf*,*ali_sha*,*AMD*,*amen*,*amer007*,*aminjaf*,*amir513*,*arash&l*,*Arash44*,*Arash_g*,*ardalans*,*ARDALI*,*arman_2007*,*aryanet*,*asadj*,*avamarket*,*a_s_n_g*,*b.moradiy*,*BABAK0111*,*bachegorgan*,*BagheriGH*,*baharnarenj*,*bahrami3919*,*bahramikhah*,*balot*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*bh06*,*blacknaki*,*brutalfast*,*chapwolf*,*cifzs*,*cybernova*,*danesh120*,*daneshjooit*,*darabi81*,*davood4000*,*davoodxp*,*derikvand*,*dina292*,*dllgh*,*ehsanarn*,*ehsantabli*,*elkacomputer*,*eng_ehsan*,*farah676*,*farhadavinar*,*farhadi-1*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fatame0002*,*fba*,*fkh52000*,*forud*,*gokhan*,*h.esakndari*,*hamid ra*,*hamid.elec*,*hamid110110*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*hashemsafa*,*hassan05*,*hda*,*hitman00*,*HOSEIN*,*hoseyn1258*,*hosseinghaem*,*hossein_elec*,*HOSSENI*,*Ibm68*,*iraj74*,*iran.repare*,*itttc*,*izeh*,*jarizeamari*,*javamobira*,*javcity*,*JVC_ATX*,*kakhk_mt*,*kiyanmz*,*kiyann*,*kmw.co*,*lovebi*,*loveme20*,*m-j*,*m.kamalifard*,*majid eliyad*,*majid3770*,*majid411*,*mala*,*manhant*,*maryam_sh*,*masoud_za*,*matinc*,*matinmatin*,*mavaramat*,*mbagheri_464*,*mehdi231*,*mehdifull*,*mehdi_5659*,*mehdi_m*,*mehdi_mat*,*mehran*,*meigoon*,*meysamk*,*Milad Tavana*,*milad_tm*,*miload*,*misha_spy*,*mj_blue*,*MND33*,*mohammad-x95*,*mohammadmoha*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen++*,*mohsen744*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*mohssen*,*mojtaba00*,*msh.27*,*NICHICON*,*nikai*,*ofoghrayane*,*OM!DTAK*,*omid6564324*,*omidm11*,*omid_ase*,*pc-isar*,*power led*,*pps2011*,*Prid*,*prince_h*,*R EZ A*,*rahim_ir*,*ramcom*,*ramin9896*,*ramintkh*,*ranjbarhamid*,*rasha_rigit*,*reyvantina*,*reza1559*,*reza20133*,*reza2195*,*rezasiadate*,*rezat1992*,*reza_476*,*rostamikola*,*rsrooh*,*rzel55*,*saeed5244*,*saeedtalebi*,*safiran1*,*sahar20*,*saied68*,*sajjad1394*,*sam0000*,*sam2008*,*samaram*,*scorpions*,*servis mehdi*,*serwal*,*setam*,*setaregan1*,*sh-mirzaei*,*shaban96*,*shahkoh*,*shavbo*,*shdostdar*,*shrooz*,*siamak.sh*,*sias*,*sina.azimi*,*single*,*SkyCity*,*soheil21*,*sonic2*,*soyel*,*sulyman*,*sunboys*,*talal*,*tekno*,*tohid film*,*userir*,*V.GHAEDY*,*V.K*,*vafajoo*,*Vus.9170188*,*v_o_i_c_e_02*,*waker105*,*yasertc*,*yousef55*,*yousefi*,*zahir1389*,*Zirnevis*,*آرتین1392*,*اسدترابی*,*افشین سالاری*,*اقای مهندس*,*امیر سام*,*امیرهادی*,*بایت سیستم*,*بهار من*,*بهرام کفیلوی*,*تكنيك*,*جمال مرزبان*,*حسن غلامی*,*حسین قائدی*,*خلیل ارجمند*,*رسول123456*,*زرگری*,*سیاوش222*,*شعبانيان*,*عارف حق*,*علی پاشایی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*غلام کیا*,*فاطمیه*,*فرید66*,*محمدرسول*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی مرندی*,*مهندس دهقان*,*مهندس شهنوازی*,*همتا*,*همراه اول*,*پارسا67*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## abady

*با سلام و تشکر از پست مفیدتون ....من  شنیدم از دوستان که بعضی نرم افزارها اصلا کاری به رمز نداره و مستقیم به مودم وصل میشن آیا همچین چیزی صحت داره و همچین نرم افزاری  هم هست .راهکار در امان ماندن چیست......با تشکر*

----------

*amer007*,*cybernova*,*hamiiid62*,*mahmod31*,*mala*,*meigoon*,*Milad Tavana*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*NICHICON*,*pps2011*,*sina.azimi*,*Vus.9170188*,*اسدترابی*,*افشین سالاری*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## mahmod31

با سلام و تشکر از شما 
متاسفانه این بحث خیلی پیچیده س به نوع اسیب پذیری و حمله بستگی داره 
در جواب سوالتون باید بگم خیر اینجوری نیست باید اول از قسمت سکیوریتی مودم رد بشه 
بزارین خیالتون رو راحت کنم خیلی از ادمایی که ادعای هک دارن حتی در حد اماتور هم نیستن منظورم اینه که نترسید الان متاسفانه نمیتونم ولی بعدن خیلی کاملتر در موردش توضیح میدم

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*amer007*,*cybernova*,*farah676*,*meigoon*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*ramintkh*,*sina.azimi*,*Vus.9170188*,*افشین سالاری*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## abady

*با سلام.....ممنون از جوابتون و منتظر آموزش های  خوب شما دوست عزیز هستیم......با تشکر*

----------

*1212ali*,*amer007*,*farah676*,*mahmod31*,*pps2011*,*افشین سالاری*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## mahmod31

فکر میکنم کمی اموزش گنگ بود ببخشید الان کاملش میکنم خوب حالا تو تصویر بالا که با نرم افزار اسکن کردیم 5 تا مودم رو اورد که میخوام قدم به قدم رمز دو تاشون رو در بیاریم اونایی که ویندوزشون 8 یا 8.1 هست نمیخواد jumpstart رو نصب کنن روی مودم مورد نظر کلیک میکنیم نرم افزار پین رو به ما میده و به مودم وصل میشه ولی این پین رمز 8 رقمی زیر مودمه یا همون رمز مادر حالا میخوایم بدونیم رمزشون چیه عکسها رو ببینید3.PNG
4.jpg
 اونایی هم که ویندوزشون 8 نیست طبق تصویر زیر عمل کنند و هر چی اومد نکست بزنند 
6.PNG7.PNG
موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*akbar_rassam*,*cybernova*,*farah676*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*sahamipoor*,*setam*,*sunboys*,*اسدترابی*,*افشین سالاری*,*اقای مهندس*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*مهدی مرندی*

----------


## brutalfast

البته این رو هم من اضافه کنم این به شرطی هست که مودم روی wep تنظیم شده باشد که در حال حاضر اکثرا اینطوری نیست
برای هک هم توی محیط ویندوز معمولا خیلی مشکل است و سیستم عامل لینوکس نسخه بک ترک برای این کار طراحی شده است که می تواند حالتهای امنیتی سخت را هم بزند

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*amer007*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*افشین سالاری*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## mahmod31

با سلام 
نخیر دوست عزیز  اسیب پذیری wps  به wep ربطی نداره 
 در جوابتون برای سیستم عامل خیلی وقته بک ترک منسوخ شده از وقتی که کالی اومده با کالی کار میکنم 
خوشبختانه تو این انجمن علاقه مند به هک کمه اگر نه من میتونم اینجا اموزش بدم بعد از ظهر که برگردم مغازه فیلم تصویری در این مورد میذارم

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*amer007*,*B4K*,*cybernova*,*farah676*,*farzad_yousefi*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*reza_476*,*saied68*,*samaram*,*اسدترابی*,*افشین سالاری*,*اقای مهندس*,*غفور*,*مهدی مرندی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم
علاقمند زیاده ولی چون اکثر این آموزش ها نصفه رها می شن و منبع مطمئنی هم برا نرم افزارها نیست و از طرفی یه پیش زمینه ای در مورد شبکه و نحوه کارکرد اون لازمه ،شاید دلیل حضور کمرنگ دوستان در این تاپیک این عوامل هستند .با اینهمه اگه لطف کنید و این تاپیک رو بصورت جامع ادامه بدید ممنون می شم .
با تشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ADALAT*,*amer007*,*farah676*,*farzad_yousefi*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*saied68*,*setam*,*اسدترابی*,*افشین سالاری*,*اقای مهندس*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## brutalfast

دوست عزیز بک ترک منسوخ نشده بلکه نوع توزیعش فرق کرده و هنوزه که هنوزه کاربرد داره
دوست عزیز شما آموزش بزارید تا من اثبات کنم براتون اگر این طوری که شما میگید باشه پس تمام این همه امنیت کشک است منظور از wep باز بودنش توی تنظیمات است
تازه این نرم افزار خیلی از مودم های اطراف را در مرحله کرک پسورد نمیشناسه
اگر این نرم افزار اینقدری که شما میگید عالی است پس نرم افزارهای اسنیف برای بدست آوردن شبکه یا ایجاد شبکه مجازی برای گول زدن کاربرها برای چی هست که بخوان پسوردشون را بدست بیارند.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*lovebi*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*اسدترابی*,*افشین سالاری*,*مهدی مرندی*

----------


## B4K

سلام حالا کدوم سیستم عامل لینوکس بهتره ؟ GNOME or KDE or Kali
بعد فرق شون چیه ؟

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*lovebi*,*mehdifull*,*pps2011*,*اسدترابی*,*افشین سالاری*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## cybernova

دوستان و همکاران 
این تاپیک آموزشی هست و محلی هست برای اشتراک گذاری تجربه های همکاران .پس لطفا برای نظرات همدیگه احترام قائل باشیم و کاستی ها رو با دلیل و منطق جبران کنیم تا خدای نکرده سوءتفاهمی پش نیاد .
این نکته رو هم لازم دونستم بنویسم که الان با اینترنت همسایه بالاییم دارم این پست رو می ذارم .سیستم کدگذاریش هم WPA2 هست ( البته محض تست این آزمایش رو انجام دادم ) .
با تشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*akbar_rassam*,*balot*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*sahamipoor*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

دوستان بنده چند وقت پيش كتاب اموزش بك ترك فارسي رو تو سايت گذاشتم ميتونيد استفاده كنيد اين فرق بك ترك و كالي 

 

انتخاب بین کالی لینوکس و بک ترک برای کاربران ، مخصوصاً کاربران تازه وارد یک انتخاب مبهم است. با جست‌و‌جو هم معمولا چیزی بجز نوشته‌های قدیمی درباره‌ی بک ترک دست گیرتان نمی شود. اگر با جست‌و‌جو در اینترنت به اینجا رسیده اید این مقاله شما را به انتخاب توزیع مناسب راهنمایی می کند.
بک ترک یک توزیع لینوکس مخصوص متخصصان امنیت است/بود. این توزیع برای هک و تست های امنیتی طراحی شده بود و با بهترین نرم‌افزار های آزاد و متن باز (FOSS) هک عرضه می شد. آخرین ویرایش BackTrack 5 R3 بود.
پس از این ویرایش ، توسعه دهندگان تصمیم گرفتند تا توزیع شان را باز سازی کنند. نتیجه تلاش آن‌ها کالی لینوکس بود. بنابراین مراد از این نوشته این است:*بک ترک اکنون با کالی لینوکس شناخته می‌شود ، و اگر شما ب**ا جست‌و‌جو درباره‌ی اطلاعات بک ترک ؛* *کالی لینوکس** چیزی* *است** که باید بدنبالش باشید**.*

پس، جدا از نرم‌افزار های بروز شده و تغییر نام ، واقعاً فرق بک ترک و کالی لینوکس در چیست؟
مهم‌ترین تفاوت‌ها عبارت اند از:

بک ترک بر پایه اوبونتو است و از Ubiquity به عنوان نصاب گرافیکی استفاده می‌کند در حالی که کالی لینوکس بر پایه آخرین نسخه دبیان است و از نصاب دبیان (DI) استفاده می کند.تفاوت در نصاب گرافیکی قابل توجه است، زیرا DI از LWM و نهان کردن تمام دیسک پشتیبانی می‌کند. این قابلیت‌ها در نصاب بک ترک وجود ندارد.یک تفاوت مهم دیگر این است که چون بسته های اوبونتو با بسته های دبیان سازگار نیستند، ارتقا از BackTrack 5 R3 به Kali Linux 1.0 توصیه نمی شود. پس اگر یک نسخه از بک ترک 5 را روی سیستم خود نصب دارید بهتر است خود را برای سوئیچ به کالی لینوکس آماده کنید.آخرین تفاوتی که ارزش توجه کردن را دارد این است: در بک ترک 5 شما حق انتخاببین دو میزکار را دارید، KDE و GNOME 2 ؛ اما در کالی لینوکس شما می‌توانید میزکار مورد نظر خودتان را انتخاب کنید و یا از میز کار های پیشفرض که GNOME 3 است را برگزینید. پس اگر سینامون ، KDE یا E17 انتخاب شماست، گام های ایجاد آن‌ها برای کالی لینوکس بسیار آسان است.

برای دریافت آخرین نسخه کالی لینوکس به صفحه رسمی کالی لینوکس مراجعه کنید.
بک ترک 5 با میزکار KDE

کالی لینوکس با Gnome Fall Back

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*balot*,*cybernova*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*ramintkh*,*sahamipoor*,*saied68*,*samaram*,*اسدترابی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

اينم كتاب بك ترك فارسي 
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk40449/#post399291

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*balot*,*cybernova*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*ramintkh*,*saied68*,*Zirnevis*,*اسدترابی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

البته اين رو هم بگم بك ترك منسوخ نشده هر كس اين حرفو بزنه يعني مي گه ويندوز 7 منسوخ شده چون ويندوز 8 اومده اين اصلا قابل قبول نيست بنده نزديك به 6 سال هست با لينوكس و توزيع هاش كار مي كنم ولي بك ترك يك احترام خاصي داشته و دارد به هر حال بحث خوبي هست به نظر من اگه شروع كنيم به اموزش خيلي از دوستان مايل به ادامه مباحث ميشم البته با احترام به همديگر .. يك نكته اي هم كه بايد بگم اينه كه در كشور ما معني و واژه هك هنوز جا نيوفتاده و با هك كردن يك پسورد طرف ميشه هكر .. هكر كسي هست كه دانش برنامه نويسي داشته باشه مسلط به لينوكس و هوش بالا باشه

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*balot*,*cybernova*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*ramintkh*,*اسدترابی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## mahmod31

با سلام و درود 
 دوست عزیز شما به مطلب جالبی اشاره کردید که ویندوز 7 و 8 
ولی من همیشه از جدیدترین سیستم عاملها استفاده میکنم شما با بک ترک کار کن میل خودته دوست ندارم تاپیک پر از اسپم بشه 
بزارید دلیل تاپیک زدن رو بیان کنم دیروز سوال پرسیده بودن که چطور امن کنن وای فای رو در این تاپیک که خواستم نحوه هک رو با امن کردن رو نشون بدم 
 به بحث جالبی اشاره کردید خیلیها که کار با یک نرم افزار رو بلد نبستن فکر میکنن هکرن ی خاطره هم بگم تو محله ما ی پسری بود شاید 7 یا 8 سال پیش پیش کلوپ زده بود ی چیزایی از یولید یاد گرفته بود و همیشه میگفت من امکانات ندارم اگه نه مایکروسافت رو شکست میدادم 
همینجا از اقای یوسفی درخواست میکنم اگر کاربران تمایل داشته باشن هک رو به صورت حرفه ای اموزش بدیم

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*cybernova*,*farzad_yousefi*,*lovebi*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*ramintkh*,*saied68*,*اسدترابی*,*غفور*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## mahmod31

> البته این رو هم من اضافه کنم این به شرطی هست که مودم روی wep تنظیم شده باشد که در حال حاضر اکثرا اینطوری نیست
> برای هک هم توی محیط ویندوز معمولا خیلی مشکل است و سیستم عامل لینوکس نسخه بک ترک برای این کار طراحی شده است که می تواند حالتهای امنیتی سخت را هم بزند


در جواب شما میخواستم بگم که الگوریتم wep خیلی راحتتر هک میشه خوبه که جناب cybernova هم تایید کردند که الان با الگوریتم wap2 که خیلی قویتره بالا اومده 
*انواع الگوریتم‌های امنیتی*



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*17mousavi*,*3eyyed*,*abady*,*ADALAT*,*alinili60*,*ali_esf*,*ali_sha*,*amir513*,*amirhalimi*,*ardalans*,*asadj*,*BABAK0111*,*balot*,*bh06*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*davood4000*,*dllgh*,*esmaeel*,*farzad_yousefi*,*hakan33*,*hanirayan*,*hassanh*,*h_jal*,*javamobira*,*JVC_ATX*,*kakhk_mt*,*kiyanmz*,*kmw.co*,*lovebi*,*majid3770*,*majid411*,*maryam_sh*,*matinmatin*,*mavaramat*,*mehdifull*,*mehdi_mat*,*Milad Tavana*,*misha_spy*,*mohammadmoha*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*mohssen*,*pps2011*,*Prid*,*R EZ A*,*ramcom*,*ramintkh*,*rasoul2030*,*reza2195*,*reza_476*,*rsrooh*,*sahamipoor*,*saied68*,*sajjad1394*,*samaram*,*setam*,*shdostdar*,*sina.azimi*,*soheil21*,*tohid film*,*اسدترابی*,*بهرام کفیلوی*,*تكنيك*,*خلیل ارجمند*,*رسول123456*,*شعبانيان*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مهدي1355*,*مهندس شهنوازی*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

روش های رمز گزاری مختلف اند. روش هایی از قبیل WEP ، WPA و WPA2 وجود دارند که از بین آنها WEP می تواند به راحتی crack شود . این نوع رمز گذاری فقط افراد را از دسترسی مستقیم به شبکه ی شما منع می کند و دیگران می توانند به راحتی آن را هک کنند .بهتر است که به جای استفاده از WEP از WPA2 استفاده کنید و اگر دستگاه شما هم از نوع قدیمی آن است بهتر این است که دستگاه خود را آپدیت کنید .نکته ای هم در مورد مخفی کردن SSID وجود دارد. SSID در واقع نام مودم شماست که به شما و دیگر دستگاه ها اجازه می دهد تا اگر در دسترس بود افراد بتوانند به آن متصل شوند .  در نتیجه مخفی کردن آن تقریبا هیچ فایده ای ندارد چون دستگاه ها می توانند با نام شبکه ی شما ، مودم تان را پیدا کنند . پس به فکر یک رمز گذاری قوی تر باشید بهتر از این است که SSID را مخفی کنید .علاوه بر اینها هر رابط شبکه  یک ID مخصوص به خودش  دارد که با نام Media Access Control address یا همان MAC address شناخته می شود . هر دستگاهی گرفته از لپ تاپ تا گوشی های موبایل و کنسول های بازی که قابلیت Wi-Fi را داشته باشند یک MAC address منحصر به خود را دارند .از آنجایی که هر دستگاهی یک لیست از  MAC address ها متصل شده  را به شما می دهند ، شما می توانید یک سری مک آدرس مجاز برای دستگاه تعریف کنید که فقط آنها اجازه ی اتصال داشته باشند . البته راه هایی هم برای دورزدن این امکان وجود دارد مثلا افراد با دسترسی به لیست ترافیک های شما می توانند مک آدرس های مجاز را فهمیده و مک آدرس خود را به مک آدرس مجاز تغییر دهند .اما با این حال روش خوبی برای محافظت از مودم است البته به تنهایی کافی نیست . ما همچنان معتقدیم که استفاده از رمز گذاری WPA2 بهترین کار است .روش بعدی که وجود دارد استفاده از یک IP استاتیک برای اتصال به اینترنت است .به طور پیش فرض مودم ها یک سرور یک پارچه ی DHCP را فراهم کنند . هنگامی که شما با دستگاه خود می خواهید به اینترنت متصل شوید ، دستگاه از مودم یک IP می گیرد و مودم هم به کمک همان سرور DHCP خود یک IP به صورت رندم انتخاب کرده و به کاربر می دهد . این IP   در هر بار اتصال به اینترنت تغییر می کند . البته شما می توانید DHCP مودمتان را هم غیر فعال کنید تا با درخواست هر دستگاهی به طور خودکار یک IP در اختیار آن قرار ندهد . در اینصورت برای هربار متصل شدن به اینترنت می بایست IP را به صورت دستی وارد کنید . اما برای افزایش امنیت مودم خود می توانید از یک IP مخصوص به خود استفاده کنید . این IP دیگر تغییر نخواهد کرد و همیشه برای شما خواهد بود .اما با این حال اگر کسی فقط یکبار هم به مودم شما متصل شود می تواند آن IP را بردارد .استفاده از رمز عبورهای ضعیفی مثل abc123 هم نمی توانند کمکی به شما بکنند . بهتر است رمز عبور شما کمتر از حداقل ۸ کارکتر نباشد و می توانید آن را تا ۶۳ کارکتر هم افزایش دهید . اگر شما از رمز گذاری WPA2 با یک کلمه ی عبور بسیار قوی استفاده کنید می توانید نسبتا از امنیت مودم خود محافظت کنید .

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*bh06*,*cybernova*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*saghi88*,*shdostdar*,*اسدترابی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*مهدی مرندی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## brutalfast

من هیچوفت فکر نکنم گفته باشم اصلا کاری نمیکنه
ولی این نرم افزار فقط مودم هایی را میزنه که در ضعیف ترین حالت خودشون باشند
این یک فیلم که من بدون هیچ کم و کاستی براتون میزارم تصمیم با دیگران باشه که آیا این نرم افزار اینقدر قوی هست یا نه
شرمنده نشد داخل انجمن قرار بدم
http://s3.picofile.com/file/81913499...R_all.rar.html

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*ali_sha*,*farzad_yousefi*,*lovebi*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*اسدترابی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## brutalfast

> با سلام و درود 
>  دوست عزیز شما به مطلب جالبی اشاره کردید که ویندوز 7 و 8 
> ولی من همیشه از جدیدترین سیستم عاملها استفاده میکنم شما با بک ترک کار کن میل خودته دوست ندارم تاپیک پر از اسپم بشه 
> بزارید دلیل تاپیک زدن رو بیان کنم دیروز سوال پرسیده بودن که چطور امن کنن وای فای رو در این تاپیک که خواستم نحوه هک رو با امن کردن رو نشون بدم 
>  به بحث جالبی اشاره کردید خیلیها که کار با یک نرم افزار رو بلد نبستن فکر میکنن هکرن ی خاطره هم بگم تو محله ما ی پسری بود شاید 7 یا 8 سال پیش پیش کلوپ زده بود ی چیزایی از یولید یاد گرفته بود و همیشه میگفت من امکانات ندارم اگه نه مایکروسافت رو شکست میدادم 
> همینجا از اقای یوسفی درخواست میکنم اگر کاربران تمایل داشته باشن هک رو به صورت حرفه ای اموزش بدیم


خیلی هم برای خودم متاسفم شدم فکر نمی کنم ادعا کرده باشم هکر هستم یا هک بلدم؟
از شما ممنون که این رو یادآوری کردید خوب یک نرم افزار رایگان قرار داده شده اگر یک متد معرفی می شد چیکار کردید این رو هم بگم فیلمی که قرار دادم از سایت آشیانه هست کسانی که یکم از هک و اینها سررشته داشته باشند یا حتی یکبار هم که شده باشه رفته باشند دنبال هک حتما اسم این سایت را شنیدند

و یک خواهش دوستانی که نرم افزار را دارند تست می کنند یکم تنظیمات مودم خودشان را دستکاری کنند و همچنین بگند همه ی مودم ها را تونستند هک کنند یا نه ؟

فقط یادم رفت بگم من تو پستهای قبلی گفتم WEP باید فعال باشه منظور WPS مودم بود

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*lovebi*,*mavaramat*,*Milad Tavana*,*اسدترابی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

با عرض سلام به دو بزرگوار بنده خودم 2 سال متوالي در كلاس هاي اشيانه در سال هاي 90 و 91 شركت كردم و با دانشته هاي مهندس بهروز كماليان خيلي لذت بردم چون انسان بي ادعايي بود و من ازش بسيار اموختم و يك نكته اون موقع بهمون گفت من خيلي لذت بردم اينكه يه بار به ما گفت علم خيلي گسترده هست و هيچ كس 100 درصد بلد نيست يه مثال هم به ما زد اين بود كه يه روز يكي از اقوام فاميل يه گوشي اورد پيش من گفت اين برنامه چيه و در موردش توضيح بده من هم ديدم خداييش اين برنامرو تا به حال نديدم و كار باهاشو اصلا بلد نيستم خيلي رك بهش گفتم من كار با اين نرم افزارو بلد نيستم..........  اينو گفتم كه هممون بدونيم ماها در علم هك و امنيت خيلي كمتر از مهندس كماليان هستيم ولي در فروتني اقاي كماليان واقعا صادق و  انسان كاملي هست .... خيلي خوبه كه انسان ها دكمه تشكر رو براي دوستان بزنه اگر چيز مفيدي اموخت

----------

*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*floyd_cansil*,*hassanh*,*kazem gtr*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*reza20133*,*saied68*,*samaram*,*setam*,*shdostdar*,*اسدترابی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## cybernova

استاد گرامی جناب mahmod31
آیا پس از اتصال به مودم وایرلس شخص دیگه ،امکان دسترسی به سیستم شخص هم وجود داره یا خیر؟همچنین آیا این امکان در مورد گوشی هایی که بدون اجازه از وایرلس کسی استفاده می کنند ،وجود داره یا خیر؟
با تشکر

----------

*abady*,*ajan*,*farah676*,*lovebi*,*Milad Tavana*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mahmod31

با سلام 
استاد عزیز خدمتتون عرض کنم با هک مودم میتونی قربانی رو به یک جا دیگه هدایت کنی و تروجان رو توش اپلود کنی و اونوقت میشه هکش کرد البته این به روش مودم هست 
در حالی که وقتی ip رو داشته باشی مستقیم میتونی به سیستمش حمله کنی 
یک اموزش پریوات دیگه در این مورد اماده کردم ولی ظاهرن هک و امنیت اینجا علاقه مند نداره

----------

*abady*,*Arash44*,*cybernova*,*lovebi*,*mavaramat*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*reza20133*,*sahamipoor*,*samaram*,*اقای مهندس*,*غفور*,*فاطمیه*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## cybernova

دوست و استاد بزرگوار
ممنون از زحمتی که می کشید و وقتی که می ذارید .در مورد علاقمند واقعا نمی دونم چی بگم ،چون علاوه بر این موضوع ،تاپیک های آموزشی دیگری هم هستند که همکاران و اساتیدی مثل مثل اقدام به آموزش مطلبی نموده اند به این امید که لااقل چند نفری حتی در ظاهر اعلام حضور بکنند ولی متاسفانه اون تاپیک هم سوت و کوره .فرض رو بر این می ذاریم که همکاران سرگرم کسب روزی حلال هستند و بخاطر مشغله کاری نمیتونند سر بزنند .با اینحال ازتون تقاضا دارم که این تاپیک رو ادامه بدید .
با تشکر

----------

*abady*,*ehsanarn*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*reza20133*,*setam*,*اقای مهندس*,*غفور*

----------


## abady

> با سلام 
> استاد عزیز خدمتتون عرض کنم با هک مودم میتونی قربانی رو به یک جا دیگه هدایت کنی و تروجان رو توش اپلود کنی و اونوقت میشه هکش کرد البته این به روش مودم هست 
> در حالی که وقتی ip رو داشته باشی مستقیم میتونی به سیستمش حمله کنی 
> یک اموزش پریوات دیگه در این مورد اماده کردم ولی ظاهرن هک و امنیت اینجا علاقه مند نداره


*با سلام و تشکر از مطالب مفیدتون.منتظر آموزشها هستیم......با تشکر فراوان*

----------

*cybernova*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*reza20133*,*setam*,*shdostdar*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## mavaramat

سلام.تاپیک بسیار جالبی هست.من چند ماهی میشه که با روش wps آشنا شدم و باورم نمیشد که زیر 30 ثانیه بتونه پسورد طرف رو بزنه.الانم تازه تاپیک شما رو دیدم و من هم دقیقا سوال دوستمون cybernova رو داشتم و میخواستم بدونم الان من مودم یکی از دوستان رو هک کردم(البته تمام اینها جنبه ی آموزشی دارد).اولا ip رو چطور به دست بیاریم و در نهایت چگونه به سیستم قربانی دسترسی داشته باشم.ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.اگر براتون مقدور بوددر رابطه دسترسی به وایرلس با همین روش به کمک کوشی های اندروید هم یه توضیح مختصری بفرمایید.در ضمن در رابطه با افزایش امنیت مودم های adsl هم بیشتر توضیح بدید.واقعا جای خالی چنین آموزش هایی توی انجمن حس میشد.ما تشنه ی یادگیری هستیم.

در ضمن تا جایی که من تست کردم با این روش اکثر مودم های tp-link هک میشوند که در حال حاضر این مارک بیشتر بازار رو در اختیار خودش داره.

----------

*cybernova*,*lovebi*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*اقای مهندس*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## cybernova

در تست هایی هم که بنده انجام دادم از 10 موردی که پسورد رو مشخص کرده ،8 مورد مدل TP-LINK بودن .همچنین میزان دریافت سیگنال نیز تاثیر بسزائی داره و سیگنال های زیر 40% اکثرا نتیجه منفی داشته و پس از نزدیک شدن به محل مورد نظر و افزایش سیگنال به بالای 50 % نتیجه مثبت بوده .

----------

*blacknaki*,*mavaramat*,*mehdifull*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*samaram*,*shdostdar*,*اقای مهندس*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## samaram

ممنون ادامه بدین لطفا هم هک را هم ضد هک را  
ممنون از اساتید عزیز

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## mehdifull

سلام یه بچه 8 ساله اومد مغازه داداشم گفت عمو وجدانن رمزوای فای شما چیه تا حالا بیشتر از 100 تا وای وای رو هک کردم اما مال تو نمیشه تنها پاسخ داداشم به اون بچه این بود که مودمم سیسکو است .

----------

*lovebi*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*

----------


## mehdifull

ببخشید طرز کار با نرم افزار موبایل را هم بفرمایید.

----------

*lovebi*,*NICHICON*

----------


## mahmod31

سلام 
اولین کار اینه که گوشیتون رو روت میکنید بعد با نر مافزارهایی که گذاشتم اتصال به مودم رو میزنید و اولین پین حدس زده شده توسط نرم افزار رو میزنید بعد وصل میشید به همین سادگی 
ولی الان wps اکثر مودم ها رو غیر فعال کردن یعنی زیاد قابل استفاده نیست

----------

*1212ali*,*cybernova*,*mehdifull*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*setam*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## floyd_cansil

با سلام. مفید بود اما دوستان عزیز یه سوال : علمه کسی که یه نرم افزار امنیتی مینویسه بیشتره یا یه فردی که با ترفندهایی بهش نفوذ میکنه!؟ درسته که هک و کرک علمه اما بهتر نیست برای جلوگیری از نفوذ استفاده بشه. یکی از بدترین کارها سو استفاده از جهل مردمه. به نظر من اگه برنامه نویسی یاد بدید خیلی بهتره.هکر به کسی میگن که خودش برنامه بنویسه و اصول و مبانی اینترنت و اینترانت رو بدونه نه کسی که از برنامه دیگران استفاده میکنه.ضمنا اگه مردی مودم سیسکو داده پردازان که فایروال سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری و dmz و ids و ips و... داره هک کن نه یه بنده خدا که قسطی تی پی لینک خریده! عیار باش. موفق و پیروز باشید. 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk

----------

*hojat88*,*mehdifull*,*NICHICON*,*omidm11*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## samaram

> سلام یه بچه 8 ساله اومد مغازه داداشم گفت عمو وجدانن رمزوای فای شما چیه تا حالا بیشتر از 100 تا وای وای رو هک کردم اما مال تو نمیشه تنها پاسخ داداشم به اون بچه این بود که مودمم سیسکو است .


من مودمم  td-w8961n-tp هستش می خواستم اگه زحمتی نیست دقیق توضیح بفرمایید چکار کنم تا دیگران رمزم را نفهمند ممنون

----------

*mehdifull*,*NICHICON*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## floyd_cansil

یکی از دوستان توضیح داده بود اما مجمل ميگم که اول در صفحه تنظیمات در بخش وایرلس Security Option رو WPA/WPA2 بگذارید سپس تنظیمات بخش Security  رو با کمی مطالعه بهینه کنید. یعنی مک آدرس *****ینگ و آیپی آدرس *****ینگ و فایروال و... رو تنظیم کنید. البته اساتید باید توضیحات وافی رو مرحمت فرموده و نوشته جزء ی بنده رو تکمیل کنند. ومن الله توفیق. 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk

----------

*lovebi*,*mehdifull*,*NICHICON*,*samaram*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## cybernova

> ضمنا اگه مردی مودم سیسکو داده پردازان که فایروال سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری و dmz و ids و ips و... داره هک کن نه یه بنده خدا که قسطی تی پی لینک خریده!


همکار گرامی
این تاپیک آموزشی هست و کسی ادعایی در مورد هک کردن نداره و فلسفه تاپیک بیشتر آشنائی با حفره ها و نقاط ضعف سیستم ها هست که در پست های اخیر این موضوع کاملا مشهوده .بنظرم استفاده از چنین کلماتی برازنده یک انجمن علمی نیست .
موفق باشید .

----------

*ahmadreza02*,*AMD*,*lovebi*,*mahmod31*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*rezalx*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## floyd_cansil

دوست من شما که اینقدر حساسی بهتر بود کامل  پست رو میخوندی. بار دیگر تاکید اکید دارم که استفاده از نرم افزار های هک علم که نیست هیچ ضد علم است. فقط در صورتی که بعد از قرار دادن نرم افزار روش جلوگیری از نفوذ رو مبسوط آموزش میدادید مبحث علمی بود (البته دوستان اشاراتی داشتند) عرض کردم فارغ از کلاه سفید و مشکی و...  هک علمه به شرطی که جلوی نفوذ رو بگیره و حفره های امنیتی رو نمایان کنه. اما شاه بیت غزل این بود که بزرگترین هکرهای دنیا هم کوچکتر از یک درایور نویس سیستم عامل هستند  و شما توجه نکردید. دوستان به نظر شخص بنده که فقط نظر شخصی می باشد نه وحی منزل برنامه نویسی بیاموزید والسلام. و من الله توفيق. 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk

----------

*ahmadreza02*,*lovebi*,*omidm11*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## ahmadreza02

خسته نباشید، اگه بتونید انجمنی درمورد هک واموزش برنامه نویسیه پایه برا هک هم بزارید خوبه، ممنون

Sent from my HTC Desire 500 using Tapatalk

----------

*floyd_cansil*,*lovebi*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## nekooee

> دوست من شما که اینقدر حساسی بهتر بود کامل  پست رو میخوندی. بار دیگر تاکید اکید دارم که استفاده از نرم افزار های هک علم که نیست هیچ ضد علم است. فقط در صورتی که بعد از قرار دادن نرم افزار روش جلوگیری از نفوذ رو مبسوط آموزش میدادید مبحث علمی بود (البته دوستان اشاراتی داشتند) عرض کردم فارغ از کلاه سفید و مشکی و...  هک علمه به شرطی که جلوی نفوذ رو بگیره و حفره های امنیتی رو نمایان کنه. اما شاه بیت غزل این بود که بزرگترین هکرهای دنیا هم کوچکتر از یک درایور نویس سیستم عامل هستند  و شما توجه نکردید. دوستان به نظر شخص بنده که فقط نظر شخصی می باشد نه وحی منزل برنامه نویسی بیاموزید والسلام. و من الله توفيق. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk


دوست عزیز برای بعضی مسائل ممکنه ما راه کاری هم نداشته باشیم ولی حداقل فردی که این تاپیک رو میخونه از وجود چنین حفره های امنیتی در مودم خودش مطلع میشه! در ضمن هکر ها ممکنه سواد بسیار بالایی داشته باشند و خیلی از آنها برنامه نویس و اسکریپت نویس های قدرتمندی هم هستند!

ما اینجا هکر بودن را آموزش نمی دهیم. ما در مورد حفره های امنیتی با هم صحبت می کنیم و اطلاعات خودمون رو افزایش می دیم. نوع ادبیات صحبت کردن شما هم صحیح نیست!
موفق باشید

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*cybernova*,*lovebi*,*NICHICON*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*

----------


## nekooee

توصیه اکید من به دوستانی که مودم کمی قدیمی تر دارند و wps آن روشن هست، اینه که آن را حتما و حتما خاموش کنند. مثلا در محلی که من زندگی می کنم حداقل دو تا سه نفر هستند که مودمشان جدید نیست و باگ wps دارند و من به راحتی امکان وصل شدن به مودمشان را دارم! و این احتمال سوء استفاده افراد مختلف را فراهم می کند.

wps در حقیقت امکانی هست که به شما اجازه میدهد بدون user و پسوورد، بتوان به مودم متصل شد. اما این کار در خانه های معمولی استفاده خیلی کم یا نادر دارد پس بهتر است این امکان به طور کامل خاموش شود.
البته در زمان اتصال باید هر دو دستگاه برای چند ثانیه همزمان به حالت wps بروند ولی چون در مودم های قدیمی این روش باگ داشت از طریق ترفند های مختلف می توان آن را دور زد و بدون اینکه روی مودم کلید wps فشار داده شود به آن بدون یوزرنیم و پسورد وصل شد!

موفق باشید

----------

*ahmadreza02*,*akbar_rassam*,*cybernova*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*sahamipoor*,*samaram*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*

----------


## cybernova

> دوست من شما که اینقدر حساسی بهتر بود کامل  پست رو میخوندی. بار دیگر تاکید اکید دارم که استفاده از نرم افزار های هک علم که نیست هیچ ضد علم است. فقط در صورتی که بعد از قرار دادن نرم افزار روش جلوگیری از نفوذ رو مبسوط آموزش میدادید مبحث علمی بود (البته دوستان اشاراتی داشتند) عرض کردم فارغ از کلاه سفید و مشکی و...  هک علمه به شرطی که جلوی نفوذ رو بگیره و حفره های امنیتی رو نمایان کنه. اما شاه بیت غزل این بود که بزرگترین هکرهای دنیا هم کوچکتر از یک درایور نویس سیستم عامل هستند  و شما توجه نکردید. دوستان به نظر شخص بنده که فقط نظر شخصی می باشد نه وحی منزل برنامه نویسی بیاموزید والسلام. و من الله توفيق. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk


همکار گرامی
اینطوری که مشخصه شما اشراف کاملی روی این مبحث دارید .پس لطف کنید ،دوستان و بنده رو از این مهم بی نصیب نذارید .
منتظر آموزش های مبسوط و کامل در این زمینه از طرف شما هستیم .

----------

*hoseyn1258*,*NICHICON*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## floyd_cansil

با سلام. اول درباره ادبیات باید بگم که دوسته من به جای گذاشتن نقل قول متن رو میخوندی تا حداقل منظورم رو درک میکردی نه اینکه نخونده جبهه بگیری. دوم درباره آموزش میشه از ساده ترین زبانها (سطح بالا)  مانند ویژال بیسیک شروع کرد که منابع بی شمار توی نت برای آموزش هست. البته زبانهای مختلف برای کارهای متفاوت استفاده میشن باید هدف از یادگیری معلوم باشه اما شخصا سی و خانواده سی مانند شارپ و پلاس پلاس و... رو پیشنهاد میدم. اینم بگم که زبانهای برنامه نویسی مختلف تا حد زیادی میتوانند خیلی از اهداف رو محقق کنند (مانند نوشتن dll با سی و استفاده در vb  برای دسترسی به پورت های سخت افزاری) اما خیلی وقتها معقولانه نیست. مثلا زبان برنامه نویسی اسمبلی که بسیار قوی است و بسیار سخت ولی نوشتن یه برنامه ساده ماشین حساب باهاش کلی طول میکشد ولی با سی در چند دقیقه نوشته میشه. امیدوارم توانسته باشم کسی رو علاقه مند کنم. موفق باشيد. 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk

----------

*lovebi*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## اقای مهندس

سلام 
از راهنمایی یکایک دوستان تشکر میکنم 

من چند تا مودم اسکن کردم ولی هر کاری میکنم بهشون متصل نمیشم . مشکل از کجاهست ؟

به عنوان مثال مودم داداشم رو خاستم واردش بشم به نام "GOL YAS " در قسمت WPS PIN شماره ای که میزنه 42051862 هست . رو این مودم 2 مرتبه کلیک کردم ولی وصل نشد .
من از طریق لبتاپ میخام وارد بشم این شماره 8 رقمی 42051862  رو در قسمت زیر وارد میکنم ولی جواب نمیده .خاستم ببینم من اشتباه دارم کار رو انجام میدم ؟

----------

*mahmod31*,*NICHICON*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

معمولا مودم ها یک کلید wps پشتشون دارند که باید بگیرید و همزمان نگه دارید تا زمانی کانکت بشه. باز هم مودم های مختلف ممکنه با هم فرق کنه.

----------

*AMD*,*cybernova*,*mahmod31*,*NICHICON*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## mahmod31

سلام 
دوست عزیز به خاطر اینه که مک ***** گذاشتن چون مک ها رو به اصطلاح قفل کردن فقط وسیله هایی  اجازه دسترسی دارند که مکشون رو وارد مک ***** کردن 
wps pin رو باید کپی کنی و در قسمت شبکه مورد نظر که در صفحه ابی عکسش رو گذاشتین وارد کنید

----------

*cybernova*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*

----------


## nekooee

اگر مگ رو محدود کنند به هیچ طریقی وصل نمیشه مگر اینکه مک ایشون رو هم وارد کنند. فکر نمیکنم برادر ایشون تو خونه مک گذاشته باشند.

----------

*AMD*,*cybernova*,*NICHICON*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*

----------


## اقای مهندس

> *wps pin رو باید کپی کنی و در قسمت شبکه مورد نظر که در صفحه ابی عکسش رو گذاشتین وارد کنید
> *





> *اگر مگ رو محدود کنند به هیچ طریقی وصل نمیشه مگر اینکه مک ایشون رو هم وارد کنند. فکر نمیکنم برادر ایشون تو خونه مک گذاشته باشند*


.


*سلام 

مهندس شماره 8رقمی که در WPS PIN هست رو کپی کردم و در قسمت ابی رنگ که عکسشو گذاشتم ؛وارد کردم ولی جواب نداد . 

جناب مهندس به 5-6 تا WIFI دیگه هم خاستم کانکت بشم و شماره ی 8 رقمیش هم برداشتم و وارد کردم ولی به اون 5-6 تا هم وارد نشد . فقط نرم افزار این ها رو پیدا میکنه ولی بهشون کانکت نمیشه 
*

----------

*اسدترابی*

----------


## nekooee

بیا دوست عزیز اینجا کامل توضیح داده اگر نتونید استفاده کنید یک مشکلی تو کارتون هست:

*روش استفاده از WPS* اتصال از به شبکه وای فای از طریق تکنولوژی WPS می تونه با ۴ روش مختلف  انجام بشه . البته الان دو روش آخر یعنی NFC و USB دیگه منسوخ شدن و فقط  برای اطلاعات عمومی تون نوشتم .
*■ روش پین PIN یا رمز عبور* در روش پین PIN یا رمز عبور ، مودم یا Access Point یک پین کد ۸ رقمی  تولید میکنه و کاربر باید این کد رو وارد کنه . شبکه های وای فای که از WPS  با روش پین کد استفاده میکنن به شدت در معرض خطر هکر ها هستن چون هکر ها  خیلی راحت می تونن این پین کد رو پیدا کنن .
*■ با استفاده از دکمه WPS یا Push-Button-Connect* دکمه WPS

 استفاده از دکمه WPS یا  Push button نسبت به روش پین کد به مراتب امنیت  بیشتری داره . در این روش کاربر دکمه WPS روی مودم رو فشار میده و دستگاه  مورد نظر ( مثلا لپ تاپ ) رو به مودم نزدیک میکنه . و اتصال به طور خودکار  انجام میشه . استفاده از این روش بسیار ساده است و هر کسی می تونه باهاش  کار کنه .
*■ روش ان اف سی NFC یا Near field communication* در این روش اتصال بین مودم و دستگاه با استفاده از تکنولوژی NFC انجام  میشه . مثه روش دکمه WPS کاربر باید دستگاه مورد نظر رو به مودم یا Access  point نزدیک کنه تا اتصال برقرار بشه .
*■ روش USB* در روش اتصال USB یک فلش درایو به دستگاه وصل میشه و تبادل داده ها توسط این رابط انجام میشه . البته این روش دیگه منسوخ شده .

منبع: elmefarda .com

----------

*4121355*,*ahmadreza02*,*cybernova*,*V.GHAEDY*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*

----------


## samaram

سلام من اگه بخوام مگ بزارم  چونم مشتری وافای دارم خیلی برام سخته کشون را وارد کنم راه دیگه ای نیست که مثلا بسپاریش به آنتی نود  :اموزش هک و ضد هک مودم های وای فای:  
روش دیگه ای نیست یکی از دوستان هم می گفتمک هم قابل هک هستش یخورده توضیح داد من زیاد چیزی نفهمیدم یعنی اصلا نفهمیدم
راه دیگه ای نیست که نشه این مودمو هک کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

*اسدترابی*

----------


## nekooee

شما اگر رمز بذارید و wps هم خاموش کنید احتمال هک شدنتون کم هست و به این راحتی هم نیست. به شرطی نوع رمز گذاری رو هم قوی کنید و از داخل تنظیمات مودم فایروال رو فعال کنید که کسی چند بار رمز رو اشتباه زد بلاک بشه.

راه دیگر اینه که SSID رو مخفی کنید و به صورت دستی برای هر سیستمی که میخواین وارد کنید. اینجوری هک کردنتون احتمالش بسیار ناچیز میشه

----------

*4121355*,*akbar_rassam*,*AMD*,*cybernova*,*samaram*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## ahmadreza02

> اگر مگ رو محدود کنند به هیچ طریقی وصل نمیشه مگر اینکه مک ایشون رو هم وارد کنند. فکر نمیکنم برادر ایشون تو خونه مک گذاشته باشند.


سلام وخسته نباشید
میشه توضیح بدید مک چیه
واینکه من مودمم تی پی لینکه چند وقتی هس احساس میکنم هک میشه رمز ورودم هم سخته ترکیبی از حروف و اعداد، میشه راهنمایی کنید چطوری امنیتشا بالا ببرم

Sent from my HTC Desire 500 using Tapatalk

----------

*اسدترابی*

----------


## ahmadreza02

> اگر مگ رو محدود کنند به هیچ طریقی وصل نمیشه مگر اینکه مک ایشون رو هم وارد کنند. فکر نمیکنم برادر ایشون تو خونه مک گذاشته باشند.


سلام وخسته نباشید
میشه توضیح بدید مک چیه
واینکه من مودمم تی پی لینکه چند وقتی هس احساس میکنم هک میشه رمز ورودم هم سخته ترکیبی از حروف و اعداد، میشه راهنمایی کنید چطوری امنیتشا بالا ببرم

----------

*اسدترابی*

----------


## nekooee

> سلام وخسته نباشید
> میشه توضیح بدید مک چیه
> واینکه من مودمم تی پی لینکه چند وقتی هس احساس میکنم هک میشه رمز ورودم هم سخته ترکیبی از حروف و اعداد، میشه راهنمایی کنید چطوری امنیتشا بالا ببرم


سلام
اگر wap2 استفاده کرده باشین و wps خاموش باشه و فایروال هم روشن واقعا هک کردن آن به این راحتی نیست ولی میتوانید در تنظیمات مودم در قسمت فایروال allow list تعریف کنید یعنی فقط مک آدرسهایی که اونجا تعریف کنید مجاز هستند به مودم وصل شوند.
همچنین black list هم داره که اگر این رو انتخاب کنید هر مکی که وارد کنید دیگر اون دستگاه نمیتواند به مودم وصل شود

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

*ahmadreza02*,*cybernova*,*farzad_yousefi*,*itttc*,*mehdifull*,*NICHICON*,*samaram*,*اسدترابی*,*اقای مهندس*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## اقای مهندس

سلام و عرض ادب 

جناب مهندس نکویی من هر کاری کردم نتونستم به هیچ مودمی کانکت بشم 
مودم ها رو پیدا میکنه وقتی روی مودم ها کلیک میکنم ؛یه شماره 8رقمی بهم میده که این شماره رو در قسمت wifi لب تاپم وارد میکنم که کانکت بشم ولی وارد نمیشه . 
اخه چیز خاصی هم نداره که بخایم بگیم اشتباه دارم انجام میدم 

شما از چه طریقی تست کردید و کانکت شدید ؟

----------

*mehdifull*,*NICHICON*,*samaram*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## nekooee

شما از روش pin میرید. ساده تر اینه که همزمان که کلید wps رو نگه داشتید روی مودم، گوشی خودتون رو بزنید بهش کانکت بشه.

من چیزی که گفتم اتصال غیر قانونی بود. یعنی من wps ها رو هک می کنم و بدون اینکه طرف مقابل بخواد بهش وصل میشم!! این بحثش فرق میکنه.

شما باید به صورت قانونی وصل بشید یعنی مودم به شما این اجازه رو داده باشه. روشش هم من بالا گذاشتم دقیقا همون هست و من بارها تست کردم و وصل شدم. تنظیمات مودم بخش wps هم چک کنید شاید اونجا گزینه ای فعال هست که نمیتونید وصل بشید. 
البته به گوشی یا لپ تاپ شما هم مربوط میشه شاید اونم از wps پشتیبانی نمیکنه! باید هر دو دستگاه از این تکنولوژی پشتیبانی بکنن.

----------

*chapwolf*,*cybernova*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mehdifull*,*NICHICON*,*samaram*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## samaram

سلام چرا با نرم افزار لب تاب براحتی امکان پیدا کردن رمز وایرلس است اما با نرم افازهای اندرئید همین بسته امانش نیست کمی توضیح می فرمائید
ممنون و سپاسگذار

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## nekooee

من متوجه منظورتون نشدم. یعنی شما با لپ تاپ رمز وایرلس رو پیدا می کنید ولی با گوشی نمیتونید؟ چجوری با لپ تاپ رمز وایرلس رو پیدا می کنید؟؟

----------

*chapwolf*,*mehdifull*,*samaram*

----------


## HOSSENI

واقعا مفید بود ممنون

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## samaram

دستتون درد نکنه خوب با نرم افزارهای که توی بسته .......... بود من روی لب تاب نصب کردم اندروئیدشم بود ریختم روی موبایل اما پیدا می کرد ولی رمزو نمی داد می گفت دوباره امتحان کن یا می گفت شاید مک داده روتم بودش

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## nekooee

من لینک شما رو حذف کردم چون قرار دادن آن در سایت خلاف قوانین می باشد. لطفا به هیچ عنوان نه از طریق پیام خصوصی و نه از طریق محتوای پست لینک چنین نرم افزار هایی را در سایت قرار ندهید. هم از نظر اخلاقی درست نیست و هم سایت فیلتــر میشه.

درضمن نرم افزار موبایل آن هم هست که درست کار کند! ولی نمی تونم اون رو برای کسی در سایت قرار بدم. این تاپیک جهت آموزش مقابله با این نرم افزارها و ترفندها باز شده است و دقت کنند که اگر دوستان مودم قدیمی دارند حتما wps آن را خاموش کنند و اگر خیلی جدید هست ممکنه خودش این باگ را برطرف کرده باشد چون در مودم های جدید این باگ اکثرا برطرف شده.

----------

*AMD*,*cybernova*,*mehdifull*

----------


## mehdifull

دوستان مودم سیسکو واقعا امنیت بالایی  داره تا حالا 10 نفر اومدن به نبرد با مودم داداشم اما شکست خورده برگشتن اصلا واسه خودش غولیه هک نمیشه

----------


## mohssen

سلام
دوستان کسی با ویندوز هشت امتحان کرده
ویندوز هشت برنامه جامپ رو JumpStart صفحه ابی میاره همونجوره که گفته شده به این برنامه نیاز هم نیست
ولی توی قسمت Dumpper که شبکه رو پیدا میکنه بعد ازون نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟؟

----------

